# #1 Song the day you were born



## HKphooey (May 18, 2007)

Cheezy site, but neat to see the #1 song the day yo were born...

http://www.joshhosler.biz/NumberOneInHistory/SelectMonth.htm


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

Cool thanks for the link!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 18, 2007)

"People Got to be Free" by the Rascals.


----------



## Lisa (May 18, 2007)

This Diamond Ring by Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## MBuzzy (May 18, 2007)

"Another one Bites the Dust" - AWESOME!!!


----------



## Shuto (May 18, 2007)

Fun Post HKphooey.  Thanks


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 18, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> "Another one Bites the Dust" - AWESOME!!!


Ok, that makes me feel old.


----------



## JBrainard (May 18, 2007)

"Island Girl" by Elton John
*sigh*


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 18, 2007)

"Time in a Bottle" by Jim Croce


----------



## MBuzzy (May 18, 2007)

This reminds me of my favorite game to play at work....Its called - "Where were you when I was born?"


----------



## CoryKS (May 18, 2007)

"Get Back" by the Beatles.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 18, 2007)

"If You Wanna Be Happy" by Jimmy Soul ... why couldn't I have been born two years earlier, then I'd have the endlessly cool "Runaway" as my birth-song .


----------



## Ping898 (May 18, 2007)

"Lady" by Kenny Rogers....apparently the song does not apply to who you will be....don't think I have ever been viewed as a Lady....


----------



## stone_dragone (May 18, 2007)

"Three Times a Lady" by The Commodores


----------



## Kreth (May 18, 2007)

"Happy Together" by The Turtles


----------



## tellner (May 18, 2007)

"He's So Fine" the Chiffons


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 18, 2007)

Heh, mine is "Joy to the World" by Three Dog Night.
But I think it should have been Mama Told Me heh.


----------



## Drac (May 18, 2007)

Vaya Con Dios by Les Paul and Mary Ford????


----------



## Andrew Green (May 18, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> "Lady" by Kenny Rogers....apparently the song does not apply to who you will be....don't think I have ever been viewed as a Lady....



Me either, but same one for me


----------



## stickarts (May 18, 2007)

"Ringo" by Lorne Greene


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 18, 2007)

Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now"


----------



## Ronin Moose (May 18, 2007)

Drac said:


> Vaya Con Dios by Les Paul and Mary Ford????


 
*LOL....try "The Yellow Rose of Texas" by Mitch Miller.  Does ANYONE remember the Mitch Miller show...."follow the bouncing ball"?  I must have one foot in the tar pit!*


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 18, 2007)

I'm a "Sugar Sugar" man.:ultracool 
Sean


----------



## morph4me (May 18, 2007)

"Vaya con Dios (May God Be with You)" by Les Paul & Mary Ford


----------



## theletch1 (May 18, 2007)

Mine was "The long and winding road."  by the Beatles.  How true that song has been.  My wifes is "Maneater" by Hall and Oates and if I make any comment beyond that I'll get a swat to the back of the head.:angel:


----------



## bydand (May 18, 2007)

Oh boy, my song was - "My Boyfriends Back" By: The Angels

One year younger and I would have had a cool song - House of the rising Sun.  Now that is a good song.


----------



## zDom (May 18, 2007)

"Light My Fire"  the doors


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 18, 2007)

"I Want to Hold Your Hand" by The Beatles


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2007)

"I Hear a Symphony" by The Supremes


----------



## LawDog (May 18, 2007)

Buttons and Bows

It played on the old hand cranked phonographs.
:vu:


----------



## RED (May 18, 2007)

"Windy" the association.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 18, 2007)

I had the 45 for "Another One Bites The Dust", as well as The Game album it came from. Small turn-table by the side of the bed to listen to my record collection with.

Some of the responses on here make me feel old. Others, like LawDog's, make me feel like a spring chicken.

Now I'm in the mood for some whacky tabbacky & schlocky 60's & 70's music. 

Darn these posts.


----------



## LawDog (May 18, 2007)

Thanks,
You made me feel better.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 18, 2007)

"(Sittin' on) the Dock of the Bay" by Otis Redding


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 18, 2007)

"Rhinestone Cowboy" by Glen Campbell.

I thought that song was older than that!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2007)

1961 ... "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" by The Tokens
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh 
weeeeeeeeeeeeeee a weema dum de weh! 

Geez


----------



## Tames D (May 18, 2007)

Wake up little Susie by the Everly Bros. 
Funny, that's my wife's name.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Wake up little Susie by the Everly Bros.
> Funny, that's my wife's name.



Your wife's name is Everly????


----------



## Tames D (May 18, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Your wife's name is Everly????


:rofl: She didn't text message you did she?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> :rofl: She didn't text message you did she?


N-no... :lfao:


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 20, 2007)

Mine is "I'm a Believer" by the Monkees.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Mine is "I'm a Believer" by the Monkees.


I was listening to that just the other day... along with Another Pleasant Valley Sunday, Daydream Believer, Valerie and of course their Theme Song...  

they really were a great band... did ya know that Jimi Hendrix once opened for them?


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 20, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I was listening to that just the other day... along with Another Pleasant Valley Sunday, Daydream Believer, Valerie and of course their Theme Song...
> 
> they really were a great band... did ya know that Jimi Hendrix once opened for them?


 
Now that's something I never knew.  The only real factoid I know about the Monkees is that Charles Manson auditioned for the position of drummer when the band was being formed.

I do like their music and, yes, they could actually sing!


----------



## OUMoose (May 20, 2007)

"Best of My Love" by The Emotions


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Now that's something I never knew.  The only real factoid I know about the Monkees is that Charles Manson auditioned for the position of drummer when the band was being formed.
> 
> I do like their music and, yes, they could actually sing!


That they could indeed. The television producers wishing to find America's Beatles happened to find the right combo with Dolenz, Nesmith, Jones & Tork. However as odd as it seems that wild and crazy Mickey Dolenz was the brains and primary song-writer/singer for the group, with Jones doing a few songs now and again (because he was the cute one...) even more odd that Jones, being British dispite the producers wishes to make it an all American band.


----------



## Kacey (May 20, 2007)

"(You're My) Soul and Inspiration" by The Righteous Brothers


----------



## bluemtn (May 20, 2007)

I've seen something similar to this on another site... Mine is:  1976 ... "Convoy" by C.W. McCall


----------



## Tames D (May 20, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> That they could indeed. The television producers wishing to find America's Beatles happened to find the right combo with Dolenz, Nesmith, Jones & Tork. However as odd as it seems that wild and crazy Mickey Dolenz was the brains and primary song-writer/singer for the group, with Jones doing a few songs now and again (because he was the cute one...) even more odd that Jones, being British dispite the producers wishes to make it an all American band.


Mickey Dolenz was a very underated singer/songwriter in my opinion.


----------



## jim777 (May 23, 2007)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight" by The Tokens

I know Steven Stills tried out for and missed the slot that Mike Nesmith eventually got. Didn't Boyce and Hart write almost all of the Monkey's songs?


----------



## Yeti (May 30, 2007)

Cool thread!

Bridge Over Troubled Waters - Simon & Garfunkel...


----------



## kosho (May 30, 2007)

1970 ... "War" by Edwin Starr

Nice that was fun
 kosho


----------

